# Flemish Giant and Giant Chinchilla?



## Yield

[align=center]I am having difficulties telling them apart.

I saw a picture of a Giant Chinchilla rabbit and they looked very similar.

A Flemish Giant pic from Google:






A Giant Chinchilla pic from Google:





They both look very similar! (And they both look like Silas! The Giant Chinchilla is closer in weight though, lol)


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

There are tons of differences. A giant chin maxes out at 16 pounds. Flemish giant, no max weight. There is a lot more meat on a Chin then there is a Flemish. Flemish are a large bone rabbit.

I'm sure others will be able to explain more. I could point them out if the two were side by side. but theres lots of differences.


----------



## Jynxie

I wouldn't have been able to pick them apart! They do look really similar in the photos.


----------



## Tobi

Like someone said earlier there are some diffrences between the two breeds 

Giant Chinns: 
Only come in one color Chinn
Sr Bucks: 15lbs
a giant chinns bach should start to arch from the middle of the shoulder
Chinn does can have a medium size dewlap

Flemish: 
Come in 7 colors
Sr Bucks: No weight limit
flemish's back should start to arch from behind the shoulder
Flemish DOes can have a large dewlap

Thoses are just a few of the diffrences and yes to the naked eye would be very hard to tell the diffrence between the two, I have been showing and breeding for over 4 years now and I have a hard time with the two since I do not see them on a regular basis.


----------



## pamnock

Because the two breeds are sometimes crossed, it can be difficult (if not sometimes impossible) to tell the two breeds apart. 

One major defining characteristic is that the 2 breeds are "supposed" to have completely different fur types. The Giant Chin should have a flyback coat and the Flemish is rollback. However, I've judge many Giant Chins and few have the correct coat type.

As already mentioned, the Standard calls for the Giant Chin's arch to start in the "middle" of the shoulder, giving them a slightly shorter appearance than the Flemish Giant.

The first photo posted of a Flemish in this thread is actually a very poor representation of the breed.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

Flemish Giant


----------



## Yield

pamnock wrote:


> Because the two breeds are sometimes crossed, it can be difficult (if not sometimes impossible) to tell the two breeds apart.
> 
> One major defining characteristic is that the 2 breeds are "supposed" to have completely different fur types. The Giant Chin should have a flyback coat and the Flemish is rollback. However, I've judge many Giant Chins and few have the correct coat type.
> 
> As already mentioned, the Standard calls for the Giant Chin's arch to start in the "middle" of the shoulder, giving them a slightly shorter appearance than the Flemish Giant.
> 
> The first photo posted of a Flemish in this thread is actually a very poor representation of the breed.



[align=center]Thank you everyone =P

@Pam, sorry bout the poor representation picture XD I just picked one that was clear and big XP
How can you tell the difference between flyback and rollback?


----------



## pamnock

The flyback coat has a predominance of coarse guardhairs and quickly returns back to position when stroked backwards. 

The rollback coat has more fine undercoat and luxuriously rolls back into position when stroked back to front.

A flyback coat lies closer to the body, the rollback coat is softer and "fluffier".


----------

